# I ate a dried grasshopper yesterday



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I always find them in the hay and save them for the chickens. But this time I looked at it and challenged myself to eat it. So I did.
I braced myself for some awful taste, but it didn’t come. It tasted like dry, stalky vegetation. I was going to rinse my mouth as soon as I went in the house, but I actually forgot to.
I hear about how we should embrace insects as a source of protein…. 
Now I know I could do it. But I’m still going to save them for the chickens for now. They get really excited about them.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well no one can say your not adventurous lol if I take a drink of my soda and think there might be a fly in it I start to loose my cookies so I hope I can always find protein another way.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Something that doesn't taste like chicken? Good for you trying it.


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Hmmmm…… or you could let the chickens continue to do what they do best and turn the bugs into a tastier protein. Also sounds like you need a little whiskey flask wherever you go for sanitizing purposes 😂


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

You are one brave woman!


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

Jessica84 said:


> Well no one can say your not adventurous lol if I take a drink of my soda and think there might be a fly in it I start to loose my cookies so I hope I can always find protein another way.


Been there done that! Told my co-worker what happened, he said "I think I would have thrown up" I said "If you had seen me you would have thought I was going to throw up". I was gagging and gagging. And it was just a stupid fly!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh my goodness...too funny 🤣 I know a family who did mission trips to far off countries. He said anything can taste good fried lol. A store near here sells chocolate dipped bugs of all kinds. Lol. I like chocolate but prefer no bugs lol.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

The local museum shop near work I took the students to and they had candy bugs. Different types in the middle of suckers !


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Oh wow I could never….. you are extremely brave 🤣


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Jessica84 said:


> Well no one can say your not adventurous lol if I take a drink of my soda and think there might be a fly in it I start to loose my cookies so I hope I can always find protein another way.





tiffin said:


> Been there done that! Told my co-worker what happened, he said "I think I would have thrown up" I said "If you had seen me you would have thought I was going to throw up". I was gagging and gagging. And it was just a stupid fly!


The fact that it was dried helped a lot. I totally get it, that a fresh fly in your drink grossed you out.
This summer I saw a huge live grasshopper on the barn door. I plucked it off to give it to a chicken.
I swear, the hopper gave me the stink eye and then it bit me! I dropped it immediately.
I could NEVER have eaten that one. 🤣


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

BloomfieldM said:


> Hmmmm…… or you could let the chickens continue to do what they do best and turn the bugs into a tastier protein. Also sounds like you need a little whiskey flask wherever you go for sanitizing purposes 😂


The chickens are moulting or too young. But I will definitely save all the bugs for them now! 🤣 
Whiskey flask! I so need one! 🤪


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

@happybleats and @DDFN It tasted boring, so dipped in chocolate or fried would at least make it taste like something!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

DDFN said:


> The local museum shop near work I took the students to and they had candy bugs. Different types in the middle of suckers !


My husband brought the kids some suckers back from AZ that had little scorpions in them! I don’t remember if they ate them or not now 😂

@MadHouse usually the grasshoppers end up spitting all over my hand. Like shooting out a stream of tobacco spit …not sure if I could eat one. Lol
I’d pulled my pickup into the yard to wash it off (figured it’s better to let the water run into the yard than the road) and I had all kinds of dried grasshoppers on my grill… chickens were hopping up and plucking them off. Regular bug Buffett for them 😂


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

Boer Mama said:


> @MadHouse usually the grasshoppers end up spitting all over my hand. Like shooting out a stream of tobacco spit …not sure if I could eat one.


Omg what kind of grasshoppers do you have in Idaho!? 😨


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Calistar said:


> Omg what kind of grasshoppers do you have in Idaho!? 😨


I don’t really know what kind they are but they’ll leave a brown spot on your hand 😅
We have Mormon crickets around; those things are super gross!
I’ve never noticed them in my grill tho. But they’ll slick up the hwy and cars will actually slide around on the smushed crickets. The little buggers are cannibals too, so they’ll stop to feast on smushed ones and then it just builds 🤮


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> I don’t really know what kind they are but they’ll leave a brown spot on your hand 😅
> We have Mormon crickets around; those things are super gross!
> I’ve never noticed them in my grill tho. But they’ll slick up the hwy and cars will actually slide around on the smushed crickets. The little buggers are cannibals too, so they’ll stop to feast on smushed ones and then it just builds 🤮


I have also seen the spitting ones here in Washington too


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

The crickets in NC will spew out the tobacco spit also. When I was a child, I reasoned grasshoppers either chewed or dipped in order to be able to spit it out.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

And here i was about to joke abouy the crickets chewing tobacco and apparently they do. . . Back to the drawing board for my humor. . . .


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I looked up cricket spitting, and it’s a sport! You place a dead cricket on your tongue and spit it as far as you can.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

You are my hero! 🤩 I would never be brave enough to try one, but I know plenty of people all over the world eat insects! Good for you! 😄


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

MadHouse said:


> I looked up cricket spitting, and it’s a sport! You place a dead cricket on your tongue and spit it as far as you can.


We need to get those people a TV😂🤣😂


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

BloomfieldM said:


> We need to get those people a TV😂🤣😂


Or goats then they wouldn’t have the time for that 🥴😂😅


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

The goats sometimes eat the dried grasshopper when I pick them out of the hay feeders. Whatever I hold in my hand is a treat, every goat knows that.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh my goodness, were you bored? Lol I cant believe you ate that🤣😂 I agree, get a flask! Mine would be filled with RC..lol I know in several countries they eat crickets, ants, worms, and other bugs. Im glad it didnt taste like chicken, I wont be tempted to try one!🤣😃


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Oh my goodness, were you bored? Lol I cant believe you ate that🤣😂 I agree, get a flask! Mine would be filled with RC..lol I know in several countries they eat crickets, ants, worms, and other bugs. Im glad it didnt taste like chicken, I wont be tempted to try one!🤣😃


My dad was hooked on RC when we were growing up he could taste it and tell you which factory it was bottled at lol that's when he used to work in the mines. Don't get started on the RC bottle stories I heard all my life lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😱


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> Or goats then they wouldn’t have the time for that 🥴😂😅


Right?


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

MadHouse said:


> The goats sometimes eat the dried grasshopper when I pick them out of the hay feeders. Whatever I hold in my hand is a treat, every goat knows that.


😂🤣😂 I’ve read that a lot of wild herbivores eat quite a bit of bugs when they eat leaves and they get a bit of protein that way.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

BloomfieldM said:


> 😂🤣😂 I’ve read that a lot of wild herbivores eat quite a bit of bugs when they eat leaves and they get a bit of protein that way.


Makes sense! It’s like a salad with croutons.


----------



## Sophie123 (Feb 18, 2019)

Oh no way! I don't even eat shrimp ( ocean bugs)


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

DDFN said:


> My dad was hooked on RC when we were growing up he could taste it and tell you which factory it was bottled at lol that's when he used to work in the mines. Don't get started on the RC bottle stories I heard all my life lol
> [/QUOTE





Sophie123 said:


> Oh no way! I don't even eat shrimp ( ocean bugs)


hahaha that’s what I call shrimp. Insects of the sea

what’s Rc?


----------



## FrizzyHairAndGoats (3 mo ago)

I'm sorry


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Sophie123 said:


> Oh no way! I don't even eat shrimp ( ocean bugs)


I don’t eat those either!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

RC to me is Royal Crown Bourbon. I think @DDFN is talking about RC a soda that was like Coca-Cola.😘


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

BloomfieldM said:


> hahaha that’s what I call shrimp. Insects of the sea
> 
> what’s Rc?


Lol yup I was taking about the royal crown cola. That was all he would drink in the mines lol I think the other would of been frowned in while working lol


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

DDFN said:


> Lol yup I was taking about the royal crown cola. That was all he would drink in the mines lol I think the other would of been frowned in while working lol


I think the bourbon would do a better job sanitizing post bug eating 😜


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

BloomfieldM said:


> I think the bourbon would do a better job sanitizing post bug eating 😜


And that it would lol


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

BloomfieldM said:


> I think the bourbon would do a better job sanitizing post bug eating 😜


A swig of Maker's Mark RC6 would have definitely given some flavor to sanitizing away the dried cricket grasshopper if swished around together before swallowing both. Then another swig to swish around and swallow for getting the rest of the crumbs out...... Being a born and bred Tar Heel, Southern Comfort would have been my go-to for juicing up a dried cricket grasshopper though.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh gosh this has been a fun read. I really admire anyone who will give things a try.
I was making cookies 🍪 once and popped what I thought was a stray chocolate chip into my mouth. IT CRUNCHED!!!!!!! I didn't throw up but I sure spit that fly out at the speed of sound.🦗

Years ago we were at 6Flags for Fright Night. My son won 10 fast track passes for eating crickets on stage.

🍤I absolutely love those ocean insects!🍤


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

luvmyherd said:


> Oh gosh this has been a fun read. I really admire anyone who will give things a try.
> I was making cookies 🍪 once and popped what I thought was a stray chocolate chip into my mouth. IT CRUNCHED!!!!!!! I didn't throw up but I sure spit that fly out at the speed of sound.🦗
> 
> Years ago we were at 6Flags for Fright Night. My son won 10 fast track passes for eating crickets on stage.
> ...


At least it was a fly and not a goat "treat" lol

Ocean insects please!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

We have these huge red ones. Google koring kriek. Those are real buggers


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Tanya said:


> We have these huge red ones. Google koring kriek. Those are real buggers


Wow, those look so cool!!
They look like lobsters!
How big are they?


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

MadHouse said:


> Wow, those look so cool!!
> They look like lobsters!
> How big are they?


@Tanya , I think @MadHouse must be chomping at the opportunity to try one comparing them to lobsters and all… maybe they would be good grilled and then dipped in some butter 😂
Everything’s better with butter 😆


----------



## Dogs_with_horns (6 mo ago)

speaking from experience, they do not taste good alive/ fresh! 🤣 one time one of my friends and i found two crickets near the hay barn and i caught them both and we decided to eat them alive.. i got the bigger one she got the smaller and and hers bit her on the tongue!! mine definitely tasted awful, but a great experience overall 😂


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Dogs_with_horns said:


> speaking from experience, they do not taste good alive/ fresh! 🤣 one time one of my friends and i found two crickets near the hay barn and i caught them both and we decided to eat them alive.. i got the bigger one she got the smaller and and hers bit her on the tongue!! mine definitely tasted awful, but a great experience overall 😂


Wow, YOU are brave!!!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Koring krieke are mean buggers. Really smelly goo if they are touched, have a very acidic taste deas or alive and grow to the size of a three year olds hand. They have few predators and all that kills them is smothering them with dish waahing liquid. They are the South African version of an egyptian scarab. Carnivourous


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh dear 😳


----------



## Dogs_with_horns (6 mo ago)

MadHouse said:


> Wow, YOU are brave!!!


LOL it took a long time of "IF YOU DO IT I'LL DO IT" "OK DO IT" "NO YOU FIRST" to actually eat the dang bugs 🤣🤣


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Tanya said:


> We have these huge red ones. Google koring kriek. Those are real buggers


I googled it and wow. They are huge! No thank you.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Tonight my girlfriend was working in the goat yard when I found another big dried grasshopper in a hay feeder. I offered it for her to try. She blew on it and popped it in her mouth. Chewed it and said ”Yep, I could eat them. If I was starving, I’d eat them.”


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

You guys can start raising them. Lol
Bugs multiply and are ready for harvest quickly… 
I actually raised meal worms for awhile. 
Not for us… for the chickens 😆


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

We don’t need to raise them YET. We still have potatoes, parsnips, beans and goat meat!!
I tried with the mealworms too. I found the chickens never thought they got quite enough. 😛


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Boer Mama said:


> You guys can start raising them. Lol
> Bugs multiply and are ready for harvest quickly…
> I actually raised meal worms for awhile.
> Not for us… for the chickens 😆


I didn't raise them for chickens but when I need them for a biology lab I make a place to promote meal worms and take some into work. The kids "love 'em" lol it's always the big strong ones that are a little scared to touch them.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I found a dried grasshopper in my hay last night. Took a long look at it. . . and threw it in a dish for the chickens. I'm going to think of you every time I see one now! 😂 I'll just take you at your word that they can be eaten, but I too still have plenty of food to eat for now. 😅


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I just imagines if your family ran out of food, you guys would be digging through the hay, fighting over the dead bugs!! 😂


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

MadHouse said:


> Tonight my girlfriend was working in the goat yard when I found another big dried grasshopper in a hay feeder. I offered it for her to try. She blew on it and popped it in her mouth. Chewed it and said ”Yep, I could eat them. If I was starving, I’d eat them.”


I love how she blew on it… to clean it?😂🤣😂


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

BloomfieldM said:


> I love how she blew on it… to clean it?😂🤣😂


Of course! 🤣


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

I ate a drone larva once because I heard they were nutty flavored and for some reason bees seem less gross but the squishy texture made me want to puke! I think the crunch is probably an important feature.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

BloomfieldM said:


> I ate a drone larva once because I heard they were nutty flavored and for some reason bees seem less gross but the squishy texture made me want to puke! I think the crunch is probably an important feature.


Ugh, I’d have a hard time with a squishy insect too…


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh my goodness! This is hilarious! In my mind the faces that are made while trying " new foods". 😂🤣 I honestly.hope & pray none of us get to the starvation point where we need to eat bugs,or worms....although the French like chocolate covered ants!😳🤮


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

MadHouse said:


> I just imagines if your family ran out of food, you guys would be digging through the hay, fighting over the dead bugs!! 😂


This made me think of an old Due South episode where he is looking for "furry night crawlers" lol here come the grubs lol


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Hakuna Matata… for the rest of our days… it’s our problem free philosophy 🎶 

that’s what I thought of when grub was mentioned 😂


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

BloomfieldM said:


> I ate a drone larva once because I heard they were nutty flavored and for some reason bees seem less gross but the squishy texture made me want to puke! I think the crunch is probably an important feature.


Well was it nutty?! Did you at least get that out of your experience? 😂 My sister has drone brood sometimes, no way would I consider eating that. 😝

We are all getting way too much fun out of this thread.🤣


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Well I ate paste in kindergarten, and playdough when I was in 2nd grade. Does that count,🤣😂🤮


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Well I ate paste in kindergarten, and playdough when I was in 2nd grade. Does that count,🤣😂🤮


Well my older sister ate cat food as a child. I was the younger one and I even knew better lol 
Should the thread have "Pica" in the title lol.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I had to look up pica. Craving or eating things that are not food.
Bugs are food, so is cat food! 🤣 
Paste, I’m told, smelled like peppermint? That would be food.
Now, play dough, if it was the home made kind, is close enough to food. 🤪


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Ewe… cat food? I was much more of a dog food kind of kid myself. Gotta set the bar somewhere 😆😜😅


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms (Nov 7, 2019)

I think they (crickets - dried) taste kinda like peanuts.


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

MellonFriend said:


> Well was it nutty?! Did you at least get that out of your experience? 😂 My sister has drone brood sometimes, no way would I consider eating that. 😝
> We are all getting way too much fun out of this thread.🤣


Can’t remember too grossed out


Boer Mama said:


> Ewe… cat food? I was much more of a dog food kind of kid myself. Gotta set the bar somewhere 😆😜😅


lol… glad you have standards 😂🤣😂


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Nommie Bringeruvda Noms said:


> I think they (crickets - dried) taste kinda like peanuts.


That’s a good selling idea!
With the inflation and all, maybe it will become a thing! High protein peanut flavoured snacks!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

MadHouse said:


> That’s a good selling idea!
> With the inflation and all, maybe it will become a thing! High protein peanut flavoured snacks!


Cover 'em in chocolate and no one will know the difference! 😂 😂


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Eeeeeuuuuwwwww☝🤢🤮🦗🦟🐜🐝🤢🤮


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my. 😳


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

I was laughing and thinking of you this morning when I found a grasshopper in my hay 😆 No, I did not even consider eating it.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Yep! Definitely too much fun being had here.🥳
Great stories all.
I too raise meal worms for my turtle but he is on a worm hunger strike. Should I try them dried with oil and spices?
Nah, they will go to the chickens. Really, I am getting overrun.
I know for certain that I could not do squishy/slimy.🥵


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms (Nov 7, 2019)

But, but... whatever happened to "Slimy, yet... satisfying!"?


luvmyherd said:


> Yep! Definitely too much fun being had here.🥳
> Great stories all.
> I too raise meal worms for my turtle but he is on a worm hunger strike. Should I try them dried with oil and spices?
> Nah, they will go to the chickens. Really, I am getting overrun.
> I know for certain that I could not do squishy/slimy.🥵


----------

